# Favorite pocket knife



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm a Kershaw guy.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I run a Gerber Para-frame folder and a No-Name back-up when out & about, toting a gun and calls.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Anyone made in the US...the Kershaw is always in my pocket...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I almost killed myself with that one, I dropped it and it stuck in my neck, just missing my jugular vein... I was on the phone, laying on the bed and tried to close it with my left hand...woops...Kershaw is one of the sharpest knives out of the box!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well i used to carry a buck 110 lock back,have for years.since i was about 13 yrs old same knife.still have it.

but i swapped that out for the BENCHMADE partialy serated lock back switch blade type knife my youngest son brought me from the navy

very very sharp knife,holds an edge like you wouldnt believe,easy to resharpen when needed.plus has a pcoket clip that can be switched for right or left hand carry


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Kershaw here also plus the Leatherman Wave.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I've so many, kershaw,buck,old timer,browning,gerber etc etc..


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I am like hassell, I have several but I usually carry a Case Trapper or an Uncle Henry Muskrat and then a no name survival type lock back with seat cutter and glass breaker.


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

I run with a Bench made Nitrous Stryker, but like the Kershaw and Case product lines too!

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I usually have a Buck knife or two, plus a couple no name knives in my truck. I have a Buck Metro knife in my range bag. I never go out hunting without at least 2 knives. I have a Buck Redpoint & Buck Bantam in hunting backpack. I had a Buck folding Omni for deer, but I kept having problems with it freezing open after we field dressed a deer. I bought a Buck PakLite Skinner to use as my deer/ waterfowl knife and I love it. It's very easy to clean and has a good sheath.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Always have a gerber in my pocket and a fixed blade on the belt while in thd woods


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I have more bucks than anything but I do have a pretty good collection.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Gerber Suspension Multi-tool for everyday in my pocket... SwingBlade for deer season... :teeth:


----------

